# صلو معي



## فادي (13 يوليو 2005)

اصلي من كل قلبي بأن يرحم الله المؤمنين ويعفو عنهم ويرزقهم ويعطيهم العافيه والشفاء النفسي وييسر أعمالهم وارزاقهم ويزيد هم من فضله عليهم ويحفظ  المنتدى من كل شر ويعين القائمين عليه باسم المسيح آمين

فادي


----------



## جورج (23 أغسطس 2005)

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد و عيسى و سائر الانبياء 
امين


----------



## myriam (31 أغسطس 2005)

*

سلام المسيح،

آمــــــــــيــــــــــــن أخي فادي


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## استفانوس (9 أكتوبر 2005)

اشكرك يارب
لاجل عمل الفداء لانك محب للبشر
كما اصلي 
للجميع ان يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون
وان يعرفوا الحق وانت ياالله الحق وأنت المحرر
باسم فادينا المسيح حرر كل من واقع في فخاخ ابليس
لك المجدوالكرامة الى الابد


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (15 أكتوبر 2005)

يا رب ارجوك لا تسمح ان نحول نظرنا عنك ارجوك ساعدنا ان نجعلك محور لحياتنا يا قدوس ساعدنا على ننشر البشرة السارة يا رب انت لا تريد ان يهلك احد ساعدنا يا يسوع ان نقدم المحبة والمحبة ومن ثم المحبة يا رب ارجوك, لا تسمح الى ان نكون شهادة لك في حياتنا وفي تصرفاتنا يا رب, بارك هذا الموقع وجميع العاملين فيه لك كل المجد ابانا في اسسمك نطلب امين.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

الهى الحنون اشكرك 



الهى اشكرك لانك جعلتنى ابنا لك منذ ولادتى الهى 




لسانى يعجز عن قوه محبتك وحنوك وغفرانك 




ثبت ولادك فى شدتهم وقويهم لانى قوتك فى الضعف تكمل واحنا ضعاف لاننا بشر انظر لضعفنا لاننا ولادك احبك يارب يا قوتى


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*امين يا ميرنا*


----------



## لااله الاالله (31 أكتوبر 2005)

منتدي الصلاة للمسيحين مش تتدخل انتا فيه عندك كلمة حلوة قولها مش عندك مش تدخل هنا


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

من جعلك ديان
هل اخذت مكان الله
 لكي تدين البشر


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2005)

طبعا صيامكم الافضل بس عاوز تتناقش افتح موضوع ونصيحة حاول مش تهرب منه لما تفتحه


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

يامن يجيب دعاء المضطر في الظلم..ياكاشف الضر والبلوى مع السقم

قد نام وفدك حول البيت وانتبهوا .. وانت ياحي ياقيوم لم تنم


الا ايها المقصود في كل حاجة .. شكوت اليك الضر فارحم شكايتي

الا يارجائي انت تكشف كربتي .. فهب لي ذنوبي كلها واقض حاجتي

ادعوك ربي حزينا هائما قلقا.. فارحم بكائي بحق البيت والحرم

ان كان جودك لايرجوه ذو سفه.. فمن يجود على العاصين بالكرم

اتيت بأعمال قباح رديئة .. وما في الورى عبد جنى كجنايتي

اتحرقني بالنار ياغاية المنى .. فأين رجائي ثم ، اين مخافتي


:d


----------



## السيد الموسوي المسلم (2 نوفمبر 2005)

السيد الموسوي المسلم قال:
			
		

> طبعا صيامكم الافضل بس عاوز تتناقش افتح موضوع ونصيحة حاول مش تهرب منه لما تفتحه





لماذا تغيرون كلامي 


قصدك التهرب من الرد على أسئلتي و القول أن العقل زينة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

امين يا رب


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي*

ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ارحمني انا عبدك الخاطيء يارب استمع صلاتي وانصت بحقك الى طلبتي استجب لي بعدلك ولا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك فانه لن يتزكى امامك كل حي لان العدو قد اضطهد نفسي وازل في الارض حياتي واجلسني في ظلمات الموتى منذ الدهر واضجر علي روحي واضطرب قلبي في داخلي تذكرت الايام القديمة وهذذت في كل اعمالك وتاملت في صنائع يديك بسطت يدي ونفسي لك كارض لا تمطر اسرع فاستجب لي يا رب فقد فنيت روحي لا تصرف وجهك عني فاشابه الهابطين في الجب اجعلني في الغداة مستمعا رحمتك فاني عليك توكلت عرفني يارب الطريق التي اسلك فيه فاني اليك رفعت نفسي انقذني من اعدائي يارب فاني قد لجأت اليك علمني ان اعمل مرضاتك لانك انت الهي روحك الصالح يهديني في ارض مستقيمة من اجل اسمك يارب تحييني بعدلك تخرج من الحزن نفسي وبرحمتك تستاصل اعدائي وتهلك جميع الذين يحزنون نفسي لاني انا عبدك استجب لي بعدلك ولا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك روحك الصالح يهديني في ارض مستقيمة...


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي*

*نمجد انبعاثك ايها الرب القادر على كل شيء يا من احتملت الصلب والموت وقمت من بين الاموات ايها المسيح المخلص يا من قمت من بين الاموات اهدنا بصليبك الى حقك ونجنا من فخاخ العدو وامدد ساعدك وانهضنا نحن الساقطين في الخطايا بشفاعة قديسيك ايها الرب المحب البشر

soso_hhhh********.com*


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي*

soso_hhhh********.com


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي*

سلام المسيح:

أمين كيرياليسون


----------

